# Murco mud/Go green paint



## Tony the texture guy

*Murco Mud/Go Green Paint*

Has anyone had a problem with Murco Mud and Pro Mar 200 Primer (go green) peeling off of the Murco Texture?


----------



## drywallsprayer

Tony the texture guy said:


> Has anyone had a problem with Murco Mud and Pro Mar 200 Primer (go green) peeling off of the Murco texture?


Interesting. What kind of Murco Mud are you using for your texture that could be causing this? Is it ready-mix or one of their bag mixes? I recently purchased a bunch of Murco Mud and it is really good mud. I'm curious to see if this has happened to anybody else before. Would be a shame as their products are very good.

Tim0282 uses a lot of Murco. Maybe he's heard something about this?


----------



## Tim0282

I use a lot of Murco and Pro Mar 200. Haven't had any issues with either. I will add I like Murco primer better than SW 200.


----------



## Tim0282

I would lean to there being a problem with the primer. Seems if it was a mud problem, it would be peeling off the wall.
I use their bag wall spray for texture. Mix it the day before and put water on top to soak over night.

I suppose it is possible an ingredient was left out and nothing will stick to it. But I go back to thinking it wouldn't stick to the wall. I don't know.
Quite a few years ago I got a batch of USG wall spray that had little balls of "rubber" in it. So stuff happens like that.


----------



## betterdrywall

Take all your murco products ,, find the nearest dumpster,, and throw them in it. Problem solved!!!!!!!!

Seriously,, Murco would have to provide me with a full order free of charge on one house ,,, this time it would have too be Great,, plus they would have to reimburse me for 2 days of hard kickazz work. Before I would ever use there products again .


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Take all your murco products ,, find the nearest dumpster,, and throw them in it. Problem solved!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously,, Murco would have to provide me with a full order free of charge on one house ,,, this time it would have too be Great,, plus they would have to reimburse me for 2 days of hard kickazz work. Before I would ever use there products again .


What issues have you had with Murco?


----------



## VANMAN

Tim0282 said:


> What issues have you had with Murco?


 He dont like the stuff!
I just ordered another pallet of the M700 and asked if i can get a pallet of the M1200 2 try out if they can get it!:thumbsup:
Tim i hope the M1200 is good as it will cost me about £1000


----------



## betterdrywall

VANMAN said:


> He dont like the stuff!
> I just ordered another pallet of the M700 and asked if i can get a pallet of the M1200 2 try out if they can get it!:thumbsup:
> Tim i hope the M1200 is good as it will cost me about £1000


Yeah I got a bad batch... Hope you get the same experience
Trust me,,, You will never forget it ....


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Yeah I got a bad batch... Hope you get the same experience
> Trust me,,, You will never forget it ....


What do you mean a bad batch? And you hope I get the same experience? Nice. 
Have you ever used the mud that is or maybe was made in Oklahoma City? Thinking the name was Premiere Mud. Used it quite a few years ago. Was good mud. Or so I thought in my small mind.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim,,, I don't like or Trust muco products,,, There was a time when I thought they made a pretty good product,, Same with Pro-Form,,, Once you get burnt ,, it is very difficult to go back and use the products again.. And sometimes a person has to have the experience ,,,other wise it just becomes an argument. FWIW,, Muroc is made in Texas.. Ft Worth to be exact,, down by the stock yard district I believe. They may have plants in other areas ,,but none here.


----------



## Tim0282

I have purchased several semi loads of Murco mud made in Palaski Tn. and have had no issues with any of it. I also have purchased two semi loads of primer and paint made in Texas and sent to Palaski, then to me. They have a primer that seals the drywall and is second to no primer that Sherwin Williams has. It does a better job of taking care of keeping the mud and the paper the same sheen when painted. 
You still have not said what the problem was with their mud.... Just that you got burned. And I respect your opinion. And I am not intending to argue with you, just prefer specifics.


----------



## betterdrywall

Ok Tim I guess I could try and give specifics.. It really is difficult to explain,, First off the compound would not stir-up. It was as if the mix never came together. I had to add alot of water. It had a drying effect as soon as it made contact with the sheetrock and air.. So in other words.. I could not go back over any of my Box work once I applied,the mud would scratch up , ball up .. Usually I check the corners after I have completed a section. All of my box work capped off. even after I made all the adjustments I could,, and using Thin Mud.. very hard to push. Same with hand work .. once applied it had to be left. no going back over for final touchup . Very grainy... Hard to sand. At first I just thought I had a dirty pump... So I re-cleaned everything,, buckets tools and even made up a new batch of Box mud.. still trashy. Anyway.. This was the worst batch of material I have ever applied.. I told myself I should stop and get different material.. But I did not want to take the extra time to do so.. Mistake..A mistake that took me 2 extra days to complete the job.. Anyway I hope that was enought info.. As I said before,, Ya really just need the experience.


----------



## Tim0282

Our humidity in Iowa is high enough that we really like that Murco "takes up" and starts drying as soon as it hits the wall. But I understand you not liking that part. It is generally a two man mud if you are following your box. And we do that.
The mixing part I'm not sure about. I have noticed their mud is quite a bit stiffer out of the bucket. But since I buy it by the semi load, I'm Ok adding my own water. Since I try to maximize the load to 44,000 pounds. Shipping is by the load not by the pound. Although I can't go over the 44,000#. But if you put box of Murco light up against a box of Plus 3 you will notice a huge difference in box size. Adding water to mix and it is the same amount. Both boxes weigh the same, but huge difference in size. Hmmm... paying for water or air? Plus 3 is so "fluffy". So it has air bubbles in it when skimming over paint or other surfaces like that. Where you won't have that as much with Murco Lite. It sure doesn't shrink as much as Plus 3. So you have to adjust your box accordingly. And I agree it is a little harder than Plus 3. Again I am OK with that, too. 
And I have had boxes and buckets of USG mud that the little glue balls weren't mixed in. Nice! And I had two houses back in the '80's that were acoustical texture on the ceilings. They missed putting the powdered glue in the bags. So it all fell off! They gave me new bags and said 'sorry'. I got to scrape it off, cover the already painted walls and respray both houses. It sure was nice of them to give me new product to do that. I ate the labor. Water under the bridge. Still use USG when my lack of planning causes me to run out of Murco!


----------



## Tim0282

Asked this earlier in the thread. I'll ask again. Have you heard of or used Premier mud made in Oklahoma City? I did years ago and thought it was good mud. They colored their mud for skim coat. Was kind of brown color.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim,,,, just get ahold of Freeman's,, save yourself some headaches...contact me if you want the number.


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Tim,,,, just get ahold of Freeman's,, save yourself some headaches...contact me if you want the number.


:yes: That's the name! They are still around, then. They make good mud, don't they? Do you use it? I would like to contact them.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> :yes: That's the name! They are still around, then. They make good mud, don't they? Do you use it? I would like to contact them.


 They make the BEST,, yes I use it .


----------



## Tim0282

Ah ha! Good to hear! Thank you! I will call them. Oh wait. Can you give me their number? *begging*


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> Ah ha! Good to hear! Thank you! I will call them. Oh wait. Can you give me their number? *begging*


 Message sent :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Message sent :thumbsup:


Thank you, Sir!
So if I come down and buy eight pallets to try before I order a whole load, Can I buy you supper for guiding me? (Eight pallets is what I can get on my trailer.)


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> Thank you, Sir!
> So if I come down and buy eight pallets to try before I order a whole load, Can I buy you supper for guiding me? (Eight pallets is what I can get on my trailer.)


 Either that or we could go fishin and have a BBQ ,,My treat.. Grand Lake would be nice ,, especially in my 21 ft skeeter:thumbup:


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Either that or we could go fishin and have a BBQ ,,My treat.. Grand Lake would be nice ,, especially in my 21 ft skeeter:thumbup:


Forget the mud! I'll go fishing any day!! Must be bass fishing. And a Skeeter! The best of the best!


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> Forget the mud! I'll go fishing any day!! Must be bass fishing. And a Skeeter! The best of the best!


 Yes I got to get it out for the 4th , have not even cranked it up since last year.. Not sure about the fishing at all.. went out for a little while nothing.. think it is due to the humidity.. I know catfish are biting real good at night. 

On a side note,, If you do get the material,, Just order enough Texture grade to tape and texture with.. Order the Lite for all the coating you need . No need to get any AP ,, I love the texture grade. it is the best ,, flows great in bazooka or banjo, and it also has less fallout when spraying than any texture mud I have ever used. Take Care and Keep in touch.


----------



## chris

betterdrywall said:


> Either that or we could go fishin and have a BBQ ,,My treat.. Grand Lake would be nice ,, especially in my 21 ft skeeter:thumbup:


Nice:thumbsup:. You dog


----------



## Tim0282

betterdrywall said:


> Yes I got to get it out for the 4th , have not even cranked it up since last year.. Not sure about the fishing at all.. went out for a little while nothing.. think it is due to the humidity.. I know catfish are biting real good at night.
> 
> On a side note,, If you do get the material,, Just order enough Texture grade to tape and texture with.. Order the Lite for all the coating you need . No need to get any AP ,, I love the texture grade. it is the best ,, flows great in bazooka or banjo, and it also has less fallout when spraying than any texture mud I have ever used. Take Care and Keep in touch.


Talked to the people in Broken Bow. They said they had a dealer in Iowa. Called them, they had no idea what I wa talking about when I asked for texture grade mud. Said they had never bought any texture from them. Asked for a price on All Purpose buckets. Said they don't buy buckets. I reminded him I was wanting to buy a whole load. They really seemed quite confused. So I called Freeman back and a salesman is going to call me. Not so interested in buying a load from a "competitor". He is two hours away. We could bump into each other half way. No need to do that.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim I am sorry, I forgot to add the code.. but they should have known!!!!
It is printed on the purple box Free Flow,,, and yes they can get the buckets.. Box is cheaper. Code for the Free Flow is All Purpose "M" and That is how it will be billed. 

Lite comes in a black box and code is All Purpose Lite "F" and that is how it will be billed.

Wish they made the "K" code again.. Sorry your having probelms.. If that is a true dealer then they really need to get it together and Quick.


----------



## Tim0282

They aren't a true dealer. They are a drywall finishing company buying direct and sell very little if any to anyone else. (kinda like me) 

Thank you for the info!
I think when the salesman from Freeman calls we will be good to go.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> They aren't a true dealer. They are a dry wall finishing company buying direct and sell very little if any to anyone else.
> 
> Thank you for the info!
> I think when the salesman from Freeman calls we will be good to go.


 Well then maybe you should not let them know this info then


----------



## Tim0282

I will play it pretty close and see where the salesman goes with his thinking. Hoping...


----------



## Tim0282

I have noticed other times when I have sprayed box mud for texture, it shrinks too flat. I am assuming since you called it texture grade that it doesn't do that.


----------



## betterdrywall

Tim0282 said:


> I have noticed other times when I have sprayed box mud for texture, it shrinks too flat. I am assuming since you called it texture grade that it doesn't do that.


 No it won't do that at all.. It is Free Flow texture grade AP compound, excellent for Taping and Texturing.


----------

